# World Engine & Crossed Swords



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

Just curious, which comes first in the story line?

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/crossed-swords-ebook.html

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/the-world-engine-ebook.html


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Crossed Swords is essentially a side story set during the later half of the World Engine. And you missed another story.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/lords-of-borsis-ebook.html

Its the necron prequel to the World Engine.


----------



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you. I will read The Lords of Borsis, then The World Engine, then finally Crossed Swords.


----------

